# Old Lumicrom 6-in-1 digital camera!



## ysjbaggie (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

Right ive been given an oldish 6-in-1 video recorder thing!

Im just wondering if i can get video's (off my laptop, such as episodes of kenan and kelray to play on the camera.

Ive tried lowering the resolution, and all the specs of the video, seem to be the same or lower than ones which i have recorded, BUT, i cannot see them when i but the camera in play mode.

Just wondering if you "more in the know" guys would be able to shed some light on this experiment :4-dontkno

many thanks in advance!


----------

